# شرح للماتلاب matlab



## ahmed shawky (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*
شرح للماتلاب 

matlab


*







*الشرح عباره عن 9 فيديو باللغه العربيه 
بصيغه 
AVI

الحجم 
437 MB*


*التحميل*

Learning MATLAB.part1.rar

Learning MATLAB.part2.rar

Learning MATLAB.part3.rar



*قم بتحميل الاجزاء الثلاثه ثم فك الضغط *

*
مع اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## ahmad elseady (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فبك


----------



## ahmed shawky (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmad elseady قال:


> بارك الله فبك



اشكر ردك الطيب بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng.remoon (20 أكتوبر 2012)

أخى الرابط الثانى لا يعمل !!! ​


----------



## usamael2000 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الروابط تعمل

كان الرابط الثانى فيه مشكله

بس كله دلوقتى شغال


----------



## Binkheder (6 ديسمبر 2012)

many thnanks for this classes


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك ..​


----------



## ELAAMRI9 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

رحم الله والديك أخي العزيز


----------



## زهية نزيهة (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## مونتا (13 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكمالرا
بط الاول لا يعمل من فضلكم ساعدوني


----------



## مونتا (13 فبراير 2013)

*الرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط الاول لا يعمل ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعدوني من فضلكم*​


----------



## elec power (13 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لدي مشكلة في external memory ماراضية تفتح مع أن الجهاز يتعرف عليها ،حاولت فتحها من جهاز آخر ولقيت نفس المشكلة أرجو المساعدة .......وكذلك روابط شرح الماتلاب لاتعمل عندي


----------



## مونتا (13 فبراير 2013)

قمت بتحميل الرابط الثاني والثالث لكن الرابط الثاني لما فتحته لم يقبل الفتح يعطيني خطأ واحد ملفاته فتح لكن الصورة ثابتة على صفحة البداية الصوت موجود لكن الصورة لا تعمل فمن فضلكم لو تكرمتم اتموا معروفكم 
السلام عليكم


----------



## مونتا (13 فبراير 2013)

حملت الرابط الثاني والثالث لكن لا احد منهما يعمل وان فتح لا يعمل ايضا تبقى الصورة بتاع الفيديو ثابته وتسمع صوت لكن بدون صورة
من فضلكم انتظر مساعدتكم واجركم على الله
السلام عليكم


----------



## مونتا (19 فبراير 2013)

*الظاهر لا احد مهتم ولا احد مجيب شكرا والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## mezmez (19 فبراير 2013)

بارك االله فيك اخي الفاضل جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## owies (21 أبريل 2013)

جزتك الله خير


----------



## hesham behairy (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emadabdullah (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا. ولكن الرابط الاول لا يعمل


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً لكن هناك مشكلة فى الروابط أرجو تعديلها*
​


----------

